# Lake Country Pads / Menzerna Polishes?



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

What are peoples opinions/views on the Lake Country Hydro Tech pads? I normally use Chemical Guys Hex Logic pads, but they are starting to annoy me now as I feel their quality has dropped and they are lasting a considerable shorter time. Some only lasting a couple of panels before disintegrating. Others lasting cars... 

I have been looking at the Lake Country Hydro Tech pads, apparently made for DA? Is this true and how do they compare? I see there is only 3 pads, simpler than CG...

What sort of pads would I need for BMW/MINI paint, typically I would use CG Orange and White with Megs UC/205.

Regarding polish, I also am a use of the Megs 105/205 and UC, not so much 105, hate the dust. I have seen a lot about the menzerna range as it glosses up well. Whats the differences? Are they a different 'type' of polish? My polishing skills have improved drastically since I have owned my DA Now, and feel I need to move on and try other products and polishes etc.

Anyone reccomend some Menzerna Polishes or LC Pads, or any pads and polished to try on DA?!

Thanks:buffer::buffer:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not tried the LC pads although they do seem to be popular. If the paint is hard then it might be worth considering a MF cutting pad for use with 105 or UC. There is a great thread on here somewhere by Kevin Brown where he talks about pad priming with 105 and how it can reduce dusting.

Menzerna polishes are different in that you need to work the polish so that it breaks down. I prefer the simplicity of things like the Megs polishes although I tend to use Optimum stuff but if you fancy the Menzerna or Scholl or anyone else's then buy some


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> Not tried the LC pads although they do seem to be popular. If the paint is hard then it might be worth considering a MF cutting pad for use with 105 or UC. There is a great thread on here somewhere by Kevin Brown where he talks about pad priming with 105 and how it can reduce dusting.
> 
> Menzerna polishes are different in that you need to work the polish so that it breaks down. I prefer the simplicity of things like the Megs polishes although I tend to use Optimum stuff but if you fancy the Menzerna or Scholl or anyone else's then buy some


I really don't like 105, work time is horrible and one of those polishes I really don't like it. I prefer UC. I have a MF cutting pad and clogs too much for my liking:detailer:

Tempted by the LC HT if anyone has any experience?


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

With the Pads...
LC Hydro pads have varied reviews in my opinion but this is likely down to different methods of use ie rotary vs DA etc. What is good is that they are Closed Cel so only 0.5 inch or so will absorb polish meaning you waste less.

With the polish...
Main difference between Megs and Menz is that Megs does not break down (SMAT is the term I believe)
Menz polishes break down from larger particles to smaller and smoother (Diminishing). As mentioned you need to work this type as the heat and pressure aids the break down of the particles.

The Menz polishes will work well with the LC Hydro pads in theory because the polish will be constantly exposed to the working surface as opposed to an open cell pad which will keep releasing new/less worked polish to the working surface.

I would recommend you purchase the starter set of Menz. There is 4 polishes of varying cut which will allow you do complete most jobs easily.
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polish/menzerna-250ml/prod_220.html
The link above is for Clean Your Car -£30
Other places do it too and may be able to avoid paying postage if Polished Bliss do it but look around as this was just first in my head.

If you want some feedback on the pads then I have a set arriving which I will be using to detail a 6 Series on the weekend so I can let you know then if you like? Only caveat is I have the rotary pads with rotary and not DA. I couldnt tell you what the differences are but I will be happy to do a section using my DA to assess the differences for you


----------



## Shining (Jan 6, 2014)

I have used FG400 with the LC CCS Pads to decent effect, works well. Also used with the PF2500, liked it better than using the M105 at times.
LC Hydro Pads are suited for water based polishes and the details say like for M105( a little confusing to me)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

crimson ht and 85rd is one of the best finishing combos out there, and the cyan pad with the heavier cut stuff works very well too. Definitely worth playing with if not happy with your current products


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Gonna order the 3 LC HT DA Pads, Cutting, Polishing and Finishing and the Menzerna Set of polishes, FG500, PF2500, SF4000 and FF3000. Will need to get to grips with all the differnt numbers now :tumbleweed:

ANyone have any objevts to these?!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Fiesta-125 said:


> I really don't like 105, work time is horrible and one of those polishes I really don't like it. I prefer UC. *I have a MF cutting pad and clogs too much for my liking*:detailer:
> 
> Tempted by the LC HT if anyone has any experience?


You're supposed to spin out the pad after every set with a brush or blow it out with compressed air (I prefer the brush). It stands the fibers back up and preps it for the next section.

Also, 1 MF pad will not do a whole car, Usually I need 2 or 3.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Gonna order the 3 LC HT DA Pads, Cutting, Polishing and Finishing and the Menzerna Set of polishes, FG500, PF2500, SF4000 and FF3000. Will need to get to grips with all the differnt numbers now :tumbleweed:
> 
> ANyone have any objevts to these?!


I haven't tried the Hydro Tech pads but I hear lots of good things. Personally I've found my CCS (or is it CSS?) pads to be great, cheap enough and lasting very well. Never surprise me when polishing. I prefer my MF pad with Megs UC for cutting as it's still very safe, but much quicker then a foam pad (on a DA).


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

A very good alternative to M105 that does not dust, has long work time and stays clear while you work it is Optimum Hyper Compound. I like using it with a yellow hex as I never got on with the LCHT pads. For very severe defects, OHC with their MF cutting pads works like a charm for me.


----------



## Bazmcc (Apr 30, 2014)

I've been using Menzerna polishe with lake country pads for a long time and recently I've been using them (and Poorboys SSRs) with Flexipads Pro pads (the hex ones) and been getting great results with a DA.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stangalang said:


> crimson ht and 85rd is one of the best finishing combos out there, and the cyan pad with the heavier cut stuff works very well too. Definitely worth playing with if not happy with your current products


What happened to the 101/205 combo you said was unbeatable OB1 ??


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chillly said:


> What happened to the 101/205 combo you said was unbeatable OB1 ??


Oh it's my go to dude, no 2 ways. but if wanting to use menzerna, they are pretty solid combos for sure


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

The HT Rotary pads arrived in time for me to detail the BMW 6 Series. 

Initial impression was that they are significantly firmer than my previous 3m pads but you can notice the blue pad for cutting has larger pores/holes than the orange polishing pad whilst the red finishing pad is significantly softer than the two others. 

The pads cut and then finish very well as a set. They are firm enough to be able offer good feel and control. Very similar to the green 3m pad, however, you do need to get a little heat into the pad an polish to see it respond well. The pads work the Menz polish very well and you get a consistent breakdown and finish but the pads will collect polish quicker than the waffle type pads which sees the need for more regular brushing and a quicker change of pad. I would recommend 3 sets for a car if your going to attack it fully in a single day. 

Overall an excellent pad with the Menz polishes and I will be buying some CCS pads next to test out.


----------



## Hughie (Aug 11, 2009)

*Menz polish + Rupes Pads*

Hey guys,

I've just got the Rupes foam pad set.

Now, because I already have a CYC Menzerna sample set, I have just tried the FG500 and the blue Rupes foam - wow ! For me, this is the best ever feeling pad on my DAS Pro. No bogging down and brilliant results on our VWPassat, even where I had some 1200 sanding marks, it just blew them away. The Rupes foams don't need priming according to Mike Phillips, so each set uses only a few drops of polish so low usage and no sling either.

Now I'm determined to use my Menz set and having done a bit of internet searching today, I've attached some current Menzerna product info...

Cheers .. Hughie :buffer:


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I have been a long time Hexlogic user and have tried the Orange Polishing and Red finishing in the Hydrotech range. I have been very impressed with both pads and Megs 205.


----------

